

Take a Peek at How Widespread Spying Has Become - SuperChihuahua
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2013/09/take-a-peek-at-how-widespread-spying-has-become/

======
pedalpete
Though the author may be right, there is lots of speculation here, and some
incorrect facts, which unfortunately for me, limit the validity of these
arguments.

"In early March, at a meeting for the CIA’s venture capital firm In-Q-Tel, CIA
Director David Petraeus..." David Patraeus left the CIA in November of 2012.

One of the interesting things I find about all of these stories is that in
this case, it is actually US that is making these tools and giving the
government these capabilities.

As much as we may rile against the government data-mining massive amounts of
phone records, in the end, it is hackers who are writing the programs to
actually get the data. None of this would be possible if we weren't complicit.

Is money the only reason these devs are taking this work? Or do you think it
is more of a 'boil the frog' issue, where they do one small, somewhat
questionable thing, then another, then another, until we get to the point
where we don't know right from wrong anymore?

